# Multi room streaming, MOCA, with Verizon FIOS service provider



## oldvettedad (Mar 30, 2009)

I have Verizon FIOS for my TV, Internet and phone. I have the latest Verizon supplied Actiontec router which is MOCA capable. I have 2 Tivo Premieres (one XL) 2 tuner models. My Tivos are connected to the internet with wireless G adaptors. I want to do multi room viewing between the 2 tivos. Trying wirelessly is unacceptable. I was told by Tivo tech support that I need to use MOCA. They also told me Verizon Fios since Sept 2012 is MOCA enabled, and if my router is MOCA enabled I don't need to do anything else, such as adding MOCA adaptors. Problem is, I can't get it to do anything but try to keep using the wireless G. I don't know how to get it to work, or if I do need some extra equipment. Has anyone done this? And how?
BTW, I don't inderstand a lot of what I wrote about MOCA.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

oldvettedad said:


> I have Verizon FIOS for my TV, Internet and phone. I have the latest Verizon supplied Actiontec router which is MOCA capable. I have 2 Tivo Premieres (one XL) 2 tuner models. My Tivos are connected to the internet with wireless G adaptors. I want to do multi room viewing between the 2 tivos. Trying wirelessly is unacceptable. I was told by Tivo tech support that I need to use MOCA. They also told me Verizon Fios since Sept 2012 is MOCA enabled, and if my router is MOCA enabled I don't need to do anything else, such as adding MOCA adaptors. Problem is, I can't get it to do anything but try to keep using the wireless G. I don't know how to get it to work, or if I do need some extra equipment. Has anyone done this? And how?
> BTW, I don't inderstand a lot of what I wrote about MOCA.


Unfortunately, the Tivo rep was confused. Only the 4-tuner models are equipped with MOCA. You will need MOCA adapters at each of the Tivo's to translate the MOCA signal from your router to an ethernet cable to the ethernet port of each Premiere. Hopefully some others members that actually have MOCA set up can offer suggestions for good MOCA adapters.

One such adapter is this.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

You need two MoCA adapters, one for each TiVo. The 2-tuner Premieres do not have MoCA built into the TiVo, only 4-tuners have MoCA built in.

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/howto/moca.html

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=494257


----------



## oldvettedad (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. i had a feeling the info i received was incorrect. So 2 adaptors, as you referred to, should do it. Do I then ditch the wireless g? I assume Once i connect the adaptors to the ethernet port I should get a MOCA option in "Change network settings'?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Correct, 2 adapters, one for each Tivo. You could then get rid of the wireless G adapters. With the MOCA adapters connected to the coax at each Tivo, disconnect the wireless G and then plug in the Ethernet cables from the adapters. The Tivo's will simply treat it as a regular Ethernet connection and should be relatively painless to setus after plugging the cable into the Tivo. I changed from wireless to powerline networking (another form of network that uses the homes electrical wiring for networking) a long time ago so I don't remember exactly how the Tivo responds to the Ethernet cable being plugged in, but I lean towards saying it's either automatic, or a screen will pop-up with a few setup questions. For simplicity, just use the defaults Tivo suggests if it asks you any questions.

Once that is setup, Tivo to Tivo streaming should work like a charm!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

The Verizon Actiontec routers can be used as MoCa adaptors. They can be found cheap on Ebay.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

oldvettedad said:


> I have Verizon FIOS for my TV, Internet and phone. I have the latest Verizon supplied Actiontec router which is MOCA capable. I have 2 Tivo Premieres (one XL) 2 tuner models. My Tivos are connected to the internet with wireless G adaptors. I want to do multi room viewing between the 2 tivos. Trying wirelessly is unacceptable. I was told by Tivo tech support that I need to use MOCA. They also told me Verizon Fios since Sept 2012 is MOCA enabled, and if my router is MOCA enabled I don't need to do anything else, such as adding MOCA adaptors. Problem is, I can't get it to do anything but try to keep using the wireless G. I don't know how to get it to work, or if I do need some extra equipment. Has anyone done this? And how?
> BTW, I don't inderstand a lot of what I wrote about MOCA.


FiOS was using MoCA when I got it in Summer 2007.
If you are using the FiOS supplied MoCA capable router than all you need are MoCA adapters at each of your two tuner TiVos and you should be set.


----------



## oldvettedad (Mar 30, 2009)

I have MOCA adaptors on the way now. Hope to be up and running next week. Thanks for the help.


----------



## akakfreeman (Jan 26, 2014)

aadam101 said:


> The Verizon Actiontec routers can be used as MoCa adaptors. They can be found cheap on Ebay.


Thanks to all for the info in this forum! I'm looking to buy TiVo Roamio and a TiVo Mini. I have Verizon Fios with the Actiontec M1424WR Rev 1 router (assumed MoCa capable).

You mentioned picking up Actiontec routers on eBay. I'm just wondering what specific models support MoCa and can be used as adaptors?


----------

